# What's the Music Scene like where you live?



## Hyliannightmare (Aug 11, 2011)

jw cause some of the biggest bands around here are stuff like this


Devoured By Pestilence | Facebook

Conquer | Facebook


and if you play anything besides 2 steps and breakdowns people don't like you

so whats your scene like?

sorry if this is in the wrong forum or a repost i swear i looked


----------



## Jackrat (Aug 11, 2011)

Im in Tampa and its basically the same and trying to find a real or serious musician is near impossible. Biggest hardcore band here would probably be We Are Defiance or something. One of my buddies is in that band. Not my cup of tea but they aren't really too bad honestly.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Aug 11, 2011)

Around where I live, You Either like Rap or Country...and I hate both...and even the surrounding towns are full of preppy white kids who like lady gaga. The "metalheads" as they call themselves, all like Attack Attack and A Day to Remember. I met ONE kid at my high school who was into the same music as me...and now he's the other guitarist in my band.


----------



## Jackrat (Aug 11, 2011)

Some more of that band from my town


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 11, 2011)

the one here is really...really...really lame.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 11, 2011)

Rap, and that Black Vile Brides crap...


No Cynic fans... Or Real Deathmetal Fans,

Some of these people think Black Vile Brides are Death metal....

Kill me now.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Aug 11, 2011)

straight-edge bands. straight-edge bands as far as the eye can see


----------



## B36arin (Aug 11, 2011)

The metal scene in The Faroe Islands is actually pretty amazing for it's size, and it's getting better and better...


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 11, 2011)

by me it's scene kid mania. nothing but hardcore bands and I hate it.
I can't get a band together because it's not what I play. I'd like to show them what real metal sounds like. Which is this


----------



## Petal (Aug 11, 2011)

Hipster like shit, but then again i go to a small liberal arts college


----------



## TheDjentlman (Aug 11, 2011)

Hyliannightmare said:


> jw cause some of the biggest bands around here are stuff like this
> 
> 
> Devoured By Pestilence | Facebook
> ...



Beat me to it haha. the Orlando scene is near shit dude.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Aug 11, 2011)

Jackrat said:


> Im in Tampa and its basically the same and trying to find a real or serious musician is near impossible. Biggest hardcore band here would probably be We Are Defiance or something. One of my buddies is in that band. Not my cup of tea but they aren't really too bad honestly.




Wait that is where all the legendary Death Metal bands are from. WTF happened


----------



## Nile (Aug 11, 2011)

Jackrat said:


> Some more of that band from my town



Bald singer for the hardcore style, check
Poppy parts with many chords in only 3 different keys, check
2nd singer with hair for the poppy singing parts, check
Synchronized headbanging, check
Bassist's ass is touching the ground, check


Yep, you've got some kind of crab there


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Aug 11, 2011)

In KC we have bands that only use 7 strings, and only play on the 7th and 6th string. And unlike my band who believes in chords and melodies, they wondered how do you improve the 7th string low tone?


..........you put techno and dubstep behind it.


----------



## Nile (Aug 12, 2011)

^ What the fuck?


----------



## -42- (Aug 12, 2011)

All the bands in SLO (the town fifteen miles north) are shitty reggae bands, though I do have friends in various projects in my town, including pop punk, blues rock, rock/ska/jazz, lo-fi electronic music, and a few others. Nothing extended range though.


----------



## DMONSTER (Aug 12, 2011)

Terrible..... A.K.A. the typical breakdown after breakdown deathcore scene crap  I wish it was more diverse


----------



## misingonestring (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Hyliannightmare (Aug 12, 2011)

Haha thanks everyone. Though the Orlando scene was just relally bad, glad others are suffering like me


----------



## piggins411 (Aug 12, 2011)

Now even though it says I live in Knoxville, that won't be true until Saturday, but here what I believe is the most poplular band in my area:


Yeaaaaaaahhhhhhhh.....


----------



## TheEvilsocky (Aug 12, 2011)

Music, no I'm one of the only musicians where I live, most bands here belong to a church and the best one among them is a bluegrass band called the the Bluegrassholes my guitar teacher is their guitarist.


----------



## The McThief (Aug 12, 2011)

A bunch of douchy elitist prog-metal bands. I'm not saying that ALL prog-metal heads are like that, but it seems all of them around here think that "if it's in 4/4 it's ghey"

Makes me so freakin mad


----------



## -One- (Aug 12, 2011)

Cookie-cutter deathcore.

Former most popular band (broke up to form next most popular band):
CRICORIS | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

Next most popular band (vocalist from first band was a second vocalist in this band, a-la Despised Icon, although he's not on recordings IIRC, and they have also broken up):
Haddonfield | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

Seriously. None of our bands that play gigs are interesting. At least my band's pretty interesting (Unexpect meets Opeth meets Meshuggah meets Brain Drill ), but we can't find a drummer to save our life.
Although, there is one deathcore band from about 40 minutes away that plays here quite a bit, they're decent. They play seven strings in Drop G (last time I talked to their guitarist, which was a year ago, when they opened for Suicide Silence, anyway), and they're kinda djenty. They have a music video and stuff, but it's a really generic song. I thought they were more interesting than the rest of the scene. We used to have a cool black metal band, but they broke up.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 12, 2011)

Indie.



(That vid literally makes up for 80% of all bands here - soundwise).


----------



## Fiction (Aug 12, 2011)

Straight Edge Hardcore
Drug Imbued Hardcore
Drunken Hardcore

Yeah, thats it. There seems to be a fair few indie bands that kind of pop up for a couple of minutes, and then they end up just stop playing to read books whilst smoking, drinking red wine. Followed by a nice Skate down to the beach to the sunset.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Aug 12, 2011)

I bounce between Augusta and Atlanta.


And I'm in the chairleg Video several times.


----------



## indrangelion (Aug 12, 2011)

From Australia here. There are a lot of great hard rock/metal acts to come out of this country, but in Wollongong where I reside...Really boring.

From the metal/heavier side of things, there are just way too many Pantera wannabes around Wollongong and not very good I might add. As for the softer side of things, there's a lot of shitty Indie acts.

But on the plus side, the power/thrash metal band LORD is from Wollongong. Been to a few of their shows and they're just awesome!


----------



## brutalwizard (Aug 12, 2011)

we have like 4 straight deathmetal bands

8 deathcore that are still going that are all now getting 7's although i was always told it was dumb because i got one along time ago, by some of those people.

and everyone LOVES HARDCORE LITERALLY punk-esque hardcore


boise idaho


----------



## Jackrat (Aug 12, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> Wait that is where all the legendary Death Metal bands are from. WTF happened



Dude thats what I'm fucking saying.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 12, 2011)

The scene in my area is terrible, if you aren't in to breakdowncore. The bands that play at what few venues we have here are either completely generic metalcore or top 40 rock cover bands. There's a decent blackened death metal band (think Behemoth) in the area, but I kinda stopped following them as much when they released a couple band members because they weren't Christian. Seriously.

Every Halloween we get bands from a slightly wider area, and that's a good thing. There's decent stoner rock band from Iowa (Biorhythm) that comes around every October, and an _awesome_ straightforward "battle" metal band also from (I think) Iowa called The Horde, who everyone should check out (for fans of High on Fire and/or Lair of the Minotaur).

I'd LOVE to get a funeral doom band going, but the scene here wouldn't support it at all. Sigh.


----------



## DLG (Aug 12, 2011)

the scene here is pretty diverse, though there is a lot of retro thrash and pagan black metal. 

let me hype some friends up. 

through art - fans of nevermore, scar symmetry, gojira might like this, though they don't really sound like any of the three. 



consecration - very pink floydian post metal/rock, I played on this album but left the band because I wasn't feeling the direction they were going in musically. 



rain delay - these guys mix a lot of style - female and male vocals



the stone - most well-known black metal band here



instead of a kill - the lone deathcorey band I know of



nothing left - some metalcore



violent chapter - some more metalcore



space eater - beyond awesome retro thrash



and my band, of course


----------



## indrangelion (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh I forgot to add. There's a terrible Guns n Roses cover band in my area that performs every New Years Eve at a nearby park. Every 11.30pm on 31 December, I would grab a drink, and go up to the upstairs deck and laugh my ass off. A great way to end a year


----------



## Uncreative123 (Aug 12, 2011)

I actually think Chicago has a really good scene. Maybe not the *best* musicians but very tight-knit and usually everyone is down to help each other out. (Sometimes a really good thing, sometimes not so much.) It's way better than Boston, L.A. Des Moines, or Tulsa. Those are the only other cities I can comment on.


----------



## DLG (Aug 12, 2011)

chicago has an amazing scene that consists of like 5 people 

that whole nachtmystium, yakuza, dawnbringer crew.


----------



## jack10110 (Aug 12, 2011)

misingonestring said:


>


This ^^^

95% of local bands = Hardcore, Metalcore, Deathcore, Crunkcore, Breakdowncore, Scenecore, Floorpunchcore, Ninjacore etc etc...


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 12, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I'd LOVE to get a funeral doom band going, but the scene here wouldn't support it at all. Sigh.



hath been my long time dream 

scene in here is at least 90% core garbage for metal.

there's a few good bands that i do follow here though:

Kamikabe - Tech-Death/Grind with some other elements
https://www.facebook.com/#!/kamikabe

and a good friend's band, Forbearance, they have a slight old school hardcore feel to them, but a lot of more post elements
https://www.facebook.com/#!/forbearancepa

cbf to think of more


----------



## LogolessGreenlieff (Aug 12, 2011)

The scene in Ireland is nothing short of abysmal.

There are some good bands, such as Red Enemy and Dorian Gray. For a few years during the last decade there was a popular alternative gigging scene including metal, metalcore (too much of the generic kind), pop-punk and hardcore, but that seems to be dying.

Finding serious and talented drummers and bassists in Dublin is an near-impossible task. The above bands have no idea how lucky they are.


----------



## YtseThunder (Aug 12, 2011)

In Reading, UK, there are really two scenes: you've got the heavier stuff, and usually this is confined to hardcore/metalcore/shitcore/[insert word here]core. A lot of douchebags, with properly cheesy melodies, standard song structures and a breakdown every few minutes. 

The second scene is really Indie and influences come from shoegaze on the darker end and those truly indie bands you'd see on the smaller stages at Reading festival.


----------



## Moonfridge (Aug 12, 2011)

Alot of Indie when I'm from with a couple of pop-punk bands. Finding fellow musicans into the same stuff as me is tricky


----------



## Patriclese (Aug 12, 2011)

I find Halifax, Nova Scotia pretty eclectic, though the lo-fi indie and singer-songwriter kind of thing usually cuts to the top focus around here.

However, when people want to be creative in this city, they do it well. For example, behold my friends in the fifth dimensional Tupperware Remix Party, bringing you anti-boring dancy space rock:



I'll progressively get heavier here. These guys work hard and for how long they've been a band have built up a great name for themselves, recently got back from playing a few Warped Tour dates. We're Doomed:



Moving along, A Sight for Sewn Eyes are a big part of the younger metal scene in Halifax. They've been playing as long as I can remember going to shows. 



Lastly let's cool off with one of my favourite jazz fusion groups from around here. The Riot Squad -- I've studied under their guitarist and trumpeter, lots of ideas all over the place.


----------



## Fiction (Aug 12, 2011)

It seems like everywhere has a terrible scene.... Then where is the scene at..?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 12, 2011)

A lot of core bands...mostly hardcore

I play in a 'core' band...i guess, be we keep the core to a minimum, and usually only have beat downs 

There are a few death metal bands and they are actually pretty good 

I honestly dont know if there are any other styles of music being played in my area right...there are like 2 actual rock bands...


----------



## snowblind56 (Aug 12, 2011)

I wish Northeast Wisconsin had a music scene. The only bands that are big around here are stupid Top 40 and popular classic rock cover bands. It's all fucking cover bands. That's all the drunk idiots want to see. There is not really any good original bands in this entire area.


----------



## The Beard (Aug 12, 2011)

The music scene here around Holland, MI = mostly a lot newly started, generic as fuck, metalcore bands.

The types of fans that go to shows are as follows:
-hardcore dancers
-scene girls
-hipsters
-friends of the bands' members

I mean, the majority of people in the music scene are all extremely cool people and they're all nice, it just disappoints me how generic everything is 

Also, the majority of the venues are run by cheap dicks who only care whether they make a profit or not. (I'm talking to you "Mixtape" venue in Grand Rapids.)

Here's some of the bands that play around here!

*Beyond The Gates (my band )*
We've been around a lot longer than the majority of the bands on the scene. We started in 2007 and I joined in late 2009.
This is one of the songs that I wrote the majority of for the band
Shaman King (unfinished mix) by stc423 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

*Vices*
Hardcore band, two-steps and such, these guys could be SO much better and write some unique stuff, but they choose not to 


*The Active Inspire*
These guys are amazing people and fun to play shows with 
Plus their drummer is a girl!


*My Heart My Stronghold*
My band is good friends with these guys, they're all really cool people
(the vocalist of my band does guest vocals at the end of the song )


*Mickey Lane*
I wish that these guys sounded like their recording live, it's amazing what a bit of studio magic will do 


*We Call This Irony*
Not sure what to think of these guys, I just recall that when my band played with these guys one of the guitarist's distortion tone had absolutely NO bass in it, it was all treble and hurt my ears


*The Overheaters*
This band is actually really good, they put on a great show, and they're one of the few non-metal bands around here!
Broken Bones by The Overheaters on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

There's also a bunch of the newly-started, generic, bands that don't have recordings yet, but trust me, it's not a pretty sight at live shows


----------



## chrischevko (Aug 12, 2011)

In Virginia its all the trendy death-core and shitty Victory Records bands


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 12, 2011)

chrischevko said:


> In Virginia its all the trendy death-core and shitty Victory Records bands



 It's the same where I'm from. Thankfully we have Richmond to go to for good stuff. VA Beach is polluted with scene kids and hipsters.


----------



## shreddanson (Aug 12, 2011)

There's literally nothing in the town that I currently live in. The only band this place has produced is this band: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dreadnaut/8066874673 

Depressing, eh?


----------



## Dwellingers (Aug 12, 2011)

Its Cool actually. We have
Illdisposed
Hatesphere
Crocell
Panzerchrist
Die
Fairytale Abuse
The Burning
Scamp

And a couple of cool non-metal acts: 
Mimas, etc.


----------



## groovemasta (Aug 12, 2011)

Norris - The Great White North - Food For Thought - YouTube
The only real band here..

I dont know how to embed :/


----------



## ArrowHead (Aug 12, 2011)

This guy's been trying to put a band together on the local Craigslist for a while. I believe he's trying to bring the glam back.


----------



## Nile (Aug 12, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> This guy's been trying to put a band together on the local Craigslist for a while. I believe he's trying to bring the glam back.


----------



## nostealbucket (Aug 12, 2011)

We have a diverse music scene here in augusta..
"Blues or nothing" kids
And....
There is a mass of deathcore bands.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Aug 12, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> This guy's been trying to put a band together on the local Craigslist for a while. I believe he's trying to bring the glam back.



Oh god, he needs a rock.
My music scene sucks donkey balls. There's just a bunch of hardcore groups here. There's only 2 metal bands that I know in my area that are any good and are big.

The other one we all know of, it's Divison.
Then of course there's AAL and Periphery but that's in DC and Maryland.


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm from Chattanooga TN and here is the metal list:
Wideyedaze(my band)
Unspoken Triumph(friends band who are the most popular of us)
Coathanger Abortion

heres whats really popular and groovy with the people here:
Christ-Core
Deathcore
Metalcore
Post Hardcore
Scene bands
Hipster bands
Dubstep

I live in hell and hell hath no mercy upon me.Every single GODDAMN PERSON HERE KEEPS ASKING ME: 
Hey man do you like my band?.............no
Why not?..........you're core
You're close minded! no, I just know what I like and your genre isn't one of those things I like
........................................................................................................................................................
YOU'RE CLOSE MINDED!!!!!

I hate this place,I hate the bands in it as well.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Aug 12, 2011)

Pittsburgh area.







Btw, i hung out with these guys on tuesday. 

Cool dudes, I got a few of their picks and their EP and a shirt from them.


----------



## Shrooms (Aug 12, 2011)

Probably the biggest band other than Mushroomhead or Chimaria is Ventana, they're pretty good.


Then there's this stupid shit... These indie looking douchebags get booked to every god damn show. Even to ones with Demons Within (see 3rd video)


This is Demons within, probably the best Death metal band in Cleveland right now.


----------



## kris_jammage (Aug 12, 2011)

Im from Ireland i have to disagree with the previous Irish poster on page 2. The music scene here is great, no matter what you're into. Whether it be Metal, Punk, Hardcore, progressive and all their sub genre's. The only problem is the lack of mid-sized venues around the country.

Anyway here is(a very small selection, and what came to mind) some Irish talent you guys might not of heard....






And my band


----------



## the fuhrer (Aug 12, 2011)

To the guys from Orlando and Tampa - I never really thought the metal scenes in either of those cities were that great until I moved to Jacksonville. I went to see The absence and literally me and 2 friends and 1 other guy were the whole crowd. When Suffocation came through with The Faceless, Fleshgod and Decrepit Birth there was maybe 30 people there. About 20 of them were slam dancing and left after some crappy metalcore band played. I hate living here because there is never a good show locally. I regularly drive to either Tampa, Orlando or Atlanta to see a decent show.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 12, 2011)

Here? Christcore, country and folk. A couple of actual metal bands, shout out to Bury The Creator, but kinda dead.


----------



## pineappleman (Aug 12, 2011)

Breakdowns.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Aug 12, 2011)

Here in Aus we have stuff like 4arm: 


^Really dig those guys! the guitarist posts here as well

Karnivool: 

There used to be a lot of breakdown bands like I killed the prom queen/carpathian etc which were pretty sick (esp. IKTPQ) Most venues are flooded with terrabad indie kids nowadays  

O and how can i forget! Parkway drive


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 12, 2011)

It's 99% death and/or -core stuff.

As far as I know I'm in the only metal band within 500 miles that isn't death and/or -core.


----------



## misingonestring (Aug 12, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> This guy's been trying to put a band together on the local Craigslist for a while. I believe he's trying to bring the glam back.


----------



## codync (Aug 12, 2011)

It's all a bunch of metalcore bands playing As I Lay Dying riffs who make shirts with 'fuck' in Impact font on the front before they record music. Either that, or metalcore bands who think they're hardcore bands and are all about brotherhood and gang chants but don't know what hardcore is beyond Cruel Hand. We sadly haven't even hit a big deathcore trend yet. Anyway, here are some decent bands:

Sever All Ties - deathcore - https://www.facebook.com/SeverAllTies
Aether Realm - folk metal - https://www.facebook.com/AetherRealm
Escher (my band) - prog metal - https://www.facebook.com/escherband
Thomas Taylor - cool two man prog - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Thomas-Taylor/226707987373997?ref=ts
Braveyoung - post rock - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Braveyoung/130891160221
Young and in the Way - blackened / crust / hardcore - https://www.facebook.com/youngandinthewayofficial
Advent - metalcore - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Advent/131623977776


----------



## MikeH (Aug 12, 2011)

It fucking sucks. Period.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 12, 2011)

Hmm I just realized that the topic actually asked about the "music scene" and not the "metal scene" so I'll add that besides death and -core stuff we also have a lot of rap and indie/alt "college kid rock" which I know little about.


----------



## Necris (Aug 12, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> This guy's been trying to put a band together on the local Craigslist for a while. I believe he's trying to bring the glam back.
> *video*



Would.


























...with a rock.


----------



## cyril v (Aug 12, 2011)

heres a few of my favorites from around south jersey.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Aug 12, 2011)

Chicago is pretty good. Its not incredible due to the fact that this place is full of Hipsters and the place where Disturbed and Fallout Boy came from. Ironically all the metal bands on craigslist are from the suburbs and outside of Chicago. In my area and the kids around my age, most of them want to play metalcore music or alternative. So its usually indie, Pop Punk, and post-hardcore/metalcore down here. Metal is underground and its very close. Almost like a huge distant family urging to meet up(you don't know how welcoming metal fans are), the shows always have a rowdy crowd. Hell there is a metal themed restaurant. Though it still is sorta unknown. Though here are some awesome bands that do the scene justice.






Old school technical death metal. 


Holy Shit these guys are awesome(if you like Amon Amarth you'll love these guys)


----------



## shreddanson (Aug 13, 2011)

Soubi7string said:


> I'm from Chattanooga TN and here is the metal list:
> Wideyedaze(my band)
> Unspoken Triumph(friends band who are the most popular of us)
> Coathanger Abortion
> ...



I used to play in a band with Unspoken Triumph's vocalist, pretty cool you gave them a shout out.  and yeah...I totally hear ya on the scene there. I haven't been to Chattanooga in a few years, but from what I remember it was nothing but deathcore...and Lioplurodon


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 13, 2011)

The biggest band in my city is brokencyde. I can't even tell you how sad that is. Other than that, all we have here is fucking mariachi and country music here.


----------



## Quantumface (Aug 13, 2011)

haha tired of hearin about all these scenes that "suck". You live in states where bands tour. at least that says something. i live in a town of 11,000 people in north central montana on the canadian border. suck it up.


----------



## Dead Undead (Aug 13, 2011)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> Around where I live, You Either like Rap or Country...and I hate both...and even the surrounding towns are full of preppy white kids who like lady gaga. The "metalheads" as they call themselves, all like Attack Attack and A Day to Remember. I met ONE kid at my high school who was into the same music as me...and now he's the other guitarist in my band.



For my age group, exactly the same as this, minus the band. Here, nobody my age plays guitar very well. A band is pretty much out of the question for me...


There are some great musicians around here though. It's a relatively small area so I'm pretty familiar with some of the better musicians around. My former guitar teachers are awesome shredders, though it's more rock/hair metal stuff. My friend is a drummer in both a funk/fusion band and a metal band, and he's a great one at that.
It's not all bad. Metal won't get you any real recognition here, but there's still good music and lots of appreciation for it.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Aug 13, 2011)

Yokohama is good for blues/ jazz and Tokyo has a hellish amount of music going on. I do look at US tours though and cry silently to myself as a lot of the bands I love never make it over here. What? They don't like tentacle porn or vending machines?


----------



## Murmel (Aug 13, 2011)

The Grief Hole said:


> Yokohama is good for blues/ jazz and Tokyo has a hellish amount of music going on. *I do look at US tours though and cry silently to myself as a lot of the bands I love never make it over here.* What? They don't like tentacle porn or vending machines?



Trust me. We feel EXACTLY the same about your Japanese bands


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 13, 2011)

shreddanson said:


> I used to play in a band with Unspoken Triumph's vocalist, pretty cool you gave them a shout out.  and yeah...I totally hear ya on the scene there. I haven't been to Chattanooga in a few years, but from what I remember it was nothing but deathcore...and Lioplurodon



pretty much the same except throw a bunch of CHRIST and GAWDUH along with some BREAKDOWNS and you have what it is today.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 13, 2011)

kalvin said:


> Rain over me is the best scene video according to me..


----------



## drgamble (Aug 13, 2011)

I live down in New Orleans, LA and have to say that the scene around here, isn't as bad as some other places, but the local original bands don't have it easy around here. Of course, we've got the blues/jazz thing down here for the tourists. We have some indie bands from around here. I really wish there was a better metal scene here. It seems like the "successful" bands around here consist of a handful of guys that all play in bands together (ie. Down, Crowbar, Goatwhore, Soilent Green, EyeHateGod, etc.) Everybody else is pretty much doing death metal or some "core" metal. I guess I wish there were more "good" singers on the metal scene. Everybody has to scream about everything. The sad thing is that there are a lot of good bands that play around here that just don't get the support. Unfortunately, most people would rather go see a cover band play than go see some guys play original music no matter what the genre.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Aug 13, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Trust me. We feel EXACTLY the same about your Japanese bands



Seriously? Which bands do you like? Or is it the tentacle porn you are after?


----------



## zakattak192 (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, seeing as almost all the musicians in my town do nothing but sit around and smoke weed and do psychedelics, there's really just a bunch of drugged up hipster psychedelic rock bands like "Time Hitler and the Assholes from Space".

There IS one metal band though... Mortiferous...

Totally not my band... totally...

Shameless plug: Mortiferous | Facebook


----------



## shreddanson (Aug 13, 2011)

Soubi7string said:


> pretty much the same except throw a bunch of CHRIST and GAWDUH along with some BREAKDOWNS and you have what it is today.



So, in essence, the same as it used to be.


----------



## numberonejrio (Aug 13, 2011)

Milwaukee's scene is a LOT of Deathcore bands, some metalcore, and then a few pop rock/pop punk bands.

The biggest bands (besides Misery Signals) are probably Sleep Serapis Sleep, Kingmaker, A Night at the Chalet, A Wretched Betrayal, Cain and Abel, and Micawber. 

What I don't understand is some of those bands are unsigned, and they refuse to play a show if they arent guaranteed like 75 bucks. What the fuck is the point of that?


----------



## Fabrizi0 (Aug 13, 2011)

Here in vegas its horrible. Nothing but scene kid/HxC nonsense. I thought i was the only with this problem T_T aha!
though there is the occasional pop-rock meets indie bands out here too.


----------



## LogolessGreenlieff (Aug 13, 2011)

kris_jammage said:


> Im from Ireland i have to disagree with the previous Irish poster on page 2. The music scene here is great, no matter what you're into. Whether it be Metal, Punk, Hardcore, progressive and all their sub genre's. The only problem is the lack of mid-sized venues around the country.



Yeah, don't get me wrong, there are some great bands in Ireland. I've had awful trouble finding talented and committed musicians, so my perspective is probably coloured. There is a severe shortage of drummers in general, too.


----------



## Floppystrings (Aug 13, 2011)

non-existent 

Or I choose not to acknowledge it...


----------



## Repner (Aug 13, 2011)

Most of the bands I know in the Glasgow area tend to use more of an old school metal influence. Like everywhere though, you'll get your crap from time to time


----------



## Deathstate (Aug 13, 2011)

My area fucking sucks. I live in Norwood, MA. I am in a blackened death sludge band. 

Most bands around here (at least the ones around our age group, 18+) play "keynote" shows where they get scammed by booking agents and sell tickets for 10 a piece to their fans. They are all in clonecore faggot ass shitty breakdown core fuck shit ass poopy bands that suck and are not legit, they all interchange members and make the same stale ass anthems and dissonant chugs. Straight-edge-core is big, anything -core with gauges and big word shirts and shit is big, everyone sucks and thinks they are talented. And not to be a dick, but, they all suck like wicked terribly bad. 

RI is the place where all the shows take place, and all the hardcore bands come from Mansfield on through attleboro into RI. I live in Norwood MA which is like not a music place and we are an ODD band out. trying to find shows in the boston area because im sick of rhode islands suckage


----------



## SD83 (Aug 13, 2011)

Not that bad. If it comes to the better known bands we got Long Distance Calling (which are great but about as far from mainstream as you can be without being totally unknow)

there's Neaera (not the type of bands that I would listen to at home, but their shows are fun)

and two of the (imo) best bands around, Nihilion

and In Disgrace

Non-metal scene... I have no idea. There's Spin my fate , but aside from them, I don't know anything.


----------



## jackfiltraition (Aug 14, 2011)

the heavy scene scene is probably the most popular in my state and it's dominated by core. if you go to a concert, it usually goes a little something like this... 
"chug chug chugga chug (singer encourages crowd to be violent rite before band shifts to a stupidly slow tempo and SURPRISE! its a breakdown!) "chuuug chuuug chuuuuga chug" (fight breaks out in crowd, band stops playing as the singer tells people to take care of each other while a 12 year old kid at his first gig get bashed by a group of strait edge hXc dancers for getting in their way) repeat 6 times and save the slowest break down for last and you have yourself a set! Honestly, I'm not trying to troll but there was a point in this town where the hardcore dancers were getting a bigger applause then any international band that's come through. When I'm onstage my favorite thing is to watch the skinny kids pacing back and forth in the pit waiting for a breakdown only for the song to go into a guitar solo  and every time we play an actual killer RIFF they look like dogs being shown a card trick


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 14, 2011)

So I will be the first to speak about Dallas. For the most part, it fucking sucks. As can be expected, there is a huge contingency of bands trying to be Pantera and failing miserably. There are, however, a few bands around here that are legitimately cool. 

For example, 
Color of Aum


Dei Aemeth (nevermind that short, curly haired Guatemalan dude warming my spot in this band )


One of my favorite bands ever who just happened to be from here and recently called it quits  The motherfucking Famine


Serosia (not quite as heavy, but I dig their sound)


----------



## Murmel (Aug 14, 2011)

The Grief Hole said:


> Seriously? Which bands do you like? Or is it the tentacle porn you are after?



Tentacle porn is easily found in the interwebz.

I probably don't like any of the bands you're into if you like the standard ss.org stuff 
9GOATS BLACK OUT, The Gazette, Dir En Grey, Mucc, Galneryus, Alice Nine, Radwimps, Kariyushi58, Acid Black Cherry, 9mm Parabellum Bullet, L'Arc En Ciel among others.

You should also be glad about your women... Japanese women man...




Fuck.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 14, 2011)

Sacramento had a really great scene around the turn of the century. There were a lot of really great, different, original bands around here. Then the whole thing just imploded and, now, there's jack shit around here. I'm pretty sure there's some indie rock bands and such around, but it's kind of depressing.


----------



## linchpin (Aug 14, 2011)

Dead


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 15, 2011)

well for the 630 in illinois theres unreckoned a shitty hardcore band my friends band villains they play like djentcore, iguess thats what you could call it, and other various straight edge bands and -core and suicide silence wannabes.
OH and hipsters lots and lots of hipsters. 
me and my friends are really the only ones who listen to stuff that doesnt only have breakdowns in it


----------



## fps (Aug 15, 2011)

thriving indie rock scene, lots of live music at all times, lots of open mic, some jazz too. 

metal? too many bands, not enough fans.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Aug 15, 2011)

I think it's pretty good here, and getting better


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Aug 15, 2011)

everything is providence sounds like this shit 

 

these's a few good bands, like Howl 

 

but they're pretty few and far between. the closest good music scene is in Massachusetts close to Worchster. cool bands like Necronomichrist and Nemecide are up there. but its not my scene 

there's an ok hip hop scene in prov... but i always fear that if i were to start a band we wouldn't get a following cuz we wouldn't sound like the first video


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm quite fortunate to live in Melbourne. So many great bands are here. Though it does have it's ups and downs.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 15, 2011)

there is a bit of every thing in st clair county but most people i talk to want to do a metalcore band :/ 
but there is rod modell who had lot of projects and he is a family friend 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qlej_WrZ6E

I can't think much else at the moment :/


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Aug 22, 2011)

the fuhrer said:


> To the guys from Orlando and Tampa - I never really thought the metal scenes in either of those cities were that great until I moved to Jacksonville. I went to see The absence and literally me and 2 friends and 1 other guy were the whole crowd. When Suffocation came through with The Faceless, Fleshgod and Decrepit Birth there was maybe 30 people there. About 20 of them were slam dancing and left after some crappy metalcore band played. I hate living here because there is never a good show locally. I regularly drive to either Tampa, Orlando or Atlanta to see a decent show.



actually since i made this thread my band has actually played a few more shows and i've meet some cool bands around here

With My Bear Hands | Facebook
is wh
Quarter the Villian
Quarter The Villain | Facebook
one of the best locals imo crazy spazz/tech/grind

Then you got your Abdomen Canvas and Blood By Dawn kind of older style metalcore
ABDOMEN CANVAS | Facebook
Blood By Dawn | Facebook

then you got some kids trying to be all THRASH ATTACK
GREAT AWAKENING, FL | Facebook


then the rest sounds like a mix of all this shit
Devoured By Pestilence | Facebook
http://www.facebook.com/conquerfl
Far From Truth | Facebook


what i've noticed so far about the orlando scene is you have bi part of a click or the other bands that you play with will not support you


----------



## chronocide (Aug 22, 2011)

Repner said:


> Most of the bands I know in the Glasgow area tend to use more of an old school metal influence. Like everywhere though, you'll get your crap from time to time



Really? That wouldn't be my summing up of Glasgow at all. Admittedly I don't really dig old school tuff so much so some of that stuff will no doubt pass me by but most of the metal bands around here I think are distinctly modern, well, more modern than "old-school".


To answer the threads title, the scene here is great. Lots going on in just about any genre you can think of. I was actually chatting to a guy last night who does an internet radio show and he's doing a special soon in collaboration with a larger radio station getting Scottish bands on to talk about their favourite other Scottish bands, and just through the conversation you realise just how much great stuff their is kicking about.

And in terms of bigger acts, we get more gigs than anywhere in the country other than London, I reckon. Certainly seems that way when you look at tour dates.

The scene is a big part of why I moved here.


----------



## Van Heezey (Aug 22, 2011)

Lewes, Delaware has to be the worst. I know of three bands that actually play shows. That's not in metal, that's in whatever genre they play, which is usually some cover band.


----------



## groovemasta (Aug 22, 2011)

I think i may have painted the wrong picture of what it's like here :




....


----------



## Van Heezey (Aug 23, 2011)

groovemasta said:


> I think i may have painted the wrong picture of what it's like here :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just lol'd so hard


----------



## groovemasta (Aug 23, 2011)

double post


----------



## groovemasta (Aug 23, 2011)

Van Heezey said:


> I just lol'd so hard



hahah oh believe me, i know.... i know


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 23, 2011)

I live in deep south Mississippi... Let's just say it fucking blows!


----------



## TheFerryMan (Aug 23, 2011)

nostealbucket said:


> We have a diverse music scene here in augusta..
> "Blues or nothing" kids
> And....
> There is a mass of deathcore bands.




holy crap! someone else from augusta. That's...heart warming.


----------



## jackfiltraition (Aug 23, 2011)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> everything is providence sounds like this shit




 that made me sick. I'm so sick of fancy stage moves taking priority over music. To me, it sounds like these bands write to cater to stage moves. If you want to do karate, it's much easier with out holding a guitar.


----------



## Cabinet (Aug 23, 2011)

I really don't like this thread sometimes. People post up videos of shit music and I feel like I have to listen to it so I see what they're talking about. So I play it and I don't like it, then I feel stupid for pausing Dark Fortress and listening to 30 seconds of it.
Wtf.


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Aug 23, 2011)

jackfiltraition said:


> that made me sick. I'm so sick of fancy stage moves taking priority over music. To me, it sounds like these bands write to cater to stage moves. If you want to do karate, it's much easier with out holding a guitar.





i agree man, there are 2 bands around here that just tune down to drop who knows what and just do ring outs and breakdowns while they do all that gay ass guitar spin, twirl like a ballerina and run accross the stage lookin like a chicken with it's head cut off


----------



## Alimination (Aug 23, 2011)

Fabrizi0 said:


> Here in vegas its horrible. Nothing but scene kid/HxC nonsense. I thought i was the only with this problem T_T aha!
> though there is the occasional pop-rock meets indie bands out here too.


 
haha well it depends on where you go. Like Yayos tacos and cheyenne saloon have frequent good metal shows all the time.

The only problem I personally have to say is that we have good bands that randomly spawn. At the same time it's the promoters here who rape the living shit out of their wallets so the bands end up breaking real fast do to financial problems. 

It's a damn shame really.


----------



## xeL (Aug 23, 2011)

Mostly Indie/Folk/PopPunk with a few Deathcore and other hardcore bands around, notably meh ones include the following:




Some more decent bands include:




And my personal favorites:


----------



## habicore_5150 (Aug 23, 2011)

lack of a MUCH better term, the music scene in my town is in a coma as of now

most, if not all the local stuff we get over here are either grindcore (count one of my friends bands that he plays drums for, but i dont listen to them), or straight up hardcore bands (and im talking back then, around 2009 or so, when i went to my first show and got into my first mosh pit [and no, i didnt do any hardcore dancing, its not within me]...good times)

i know im on the same boat as everybody else when i say: finding people to start a band that pushes itself away from the "hardcore tough guy" norm is pretty fucking difficult


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Aug 24, 2011)

xeL said:


>





Bal-Sagoth is the hotness


----------



## groovemasta (Aug 24, 2011)

Hyliannightmare said:


> i agree man, there are 2 bands around here that just tune down to drop who knows what and just do ring outs and breakdowns while they do all that gay ass guitar spin, twirl like a ballerina and run accross the stage lookin like a chicken with it's head cut off



I know exactly what you're talking about one band here posted a video of them 'playing' without sound... their defense was they look cool...


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Aug 24, 2011)

groovemasta said:


> I know exactly what you're talking about one band here posted a video of them 'playing' without sound... their defense was they look cool...





dumb kids


----------



## Espaul (Aug 24, 2011)

xeL said:


> Some more decent bands include:




Funny thing, we played a festival here in Norway and was the act before Rolo Tomassi. Weird music! Spoke a bit with the vocalist, she seemed nice


----------



## xeL (Aug 24, 2011)

Espaul said:


> Funny thing, we played a festival here in Norway and was the act before Rolo Tomassi. Weird music! Spoke a bit with the vocalist, she seemed nice



I have a thing for The Dillinger Escape Plan which they are heavily influenced by, out of the few times i have spoken to them they have seemed very nice aswell


----------



## Rojne (Jan 5, 2012)

The scene here is quite big, but theres tons of shit.. loads of emokids who can't play their instruments and got no ear for music at all!

The biggest band from where I live are The Ark and they're probably the biggest band after ABBA from Sweden (if we forget about In Flames)!

Check them out, The Ark, really great musicians.. To bad they have split now as a band though!


----------



## Terminus1993 (Jan 5, 2012)

Here we've got many good musicians and band with a good amount of fan.
And I know many guys who listen awesome music, of any genre! 
So, I'm quite happy here in Brescia (Italy, 150 km from Milano), we've got an active musical scene!
I'm a little guitar player, but I play live at least once a week!


----------



## Terminus1993 (Jan 5, 2012)

Rojne said:


> The scene here is quite big, but theres tons of shit.. loads of emokids who can't play their instruments and got no ear for music at all!
> 
> The biggest band from where I live are The Ark and they're probably the biggest band after ABBA from Sweden (if we forget about In Flames)!
> 
> Check them out, The Ark, really great musicians.. To bad they have split now as a band though!



The Ark is the biggest band ever! I saw them live some years ago here in Italy, I love them pop-rock style, it get me chills!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 5, 2012)

Extremely shitty crabcore deathcore bands


----------



## GeoMantic (Jan 5, 2012)

We have more breakdowncore bands than anything, and all of them are terrible.

The few "successful" bands we have are actually pretty good.

Aether Realm is a death metal band, similar to Amon Amarth but with more folk influence I guess.

Vanisher is from Greensboro, and composed of former members from Glass Casket, The Demonstration, and Bloodgin.

Hephystus is a melodic metal band, not sure how to describe it other than that. Really interesting stuff.

That's just off the top of my head, and the ones I've seen recently. There are a few more diamonds in the rough.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jan 5, 2012)

Since the really good stuff isn't in Chicago and the extreme music scene is more prominent in outer areas like Indiana, Joliet, etc.... Pretty much you would find real metalheads in those areas, especially hispanic parts of the city. IDK why, but I guess Chicago is a bit more on the fancy side of things along with blues and those couple of bands I posted earlier. But this is some really good shit



Keep in mind I am ignoring the shitty core bands(not hardcore)


----------



## Jontain (Jan 5, 2012)

Very little on offer round Cambridge way in the UK (that i know of) and most gigs I have been to are filled with preppy and stuck up fshion kids that will pay money to see an local band only to stand on the edges of the room, gawping at them with judgemental eyes and apparently not enjoying themselves at all.

So pretty damn terrible round here unfortunatly, the odd decent gig goes on in a few of the pubs but we have a lack of actual venues that dont just do the same mainstream crap week in week out.

rant over.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 5, 2012)

In Alabama we have a good variety of blues,rock,jazz,country, and bluegrass. Not many metal bands around. The few ones that exist are either Mastodon influenced stoner/southern metal, or a group teenagers who decided to be the next big thing in Metalcore. It should also be noted, that about 60% of the rock bands here are bad cover bands. 

I wouldn't say we have a "bad" scene, just not my taste.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 5, 2012)

Barely even a shell of its former self.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 5, 2012)

groovemasta said:


> I think i may have painted the wrong picture of what it's like here :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2012)

You know when you're puking and somebody yells to you from the other room, like "hey man... are you okay? Do you need something?" and you try to answer back? The vocals in that song sound like that.


----------



## -42- (Jan 5, 2012)

While my town is too small to have any real scene, it's worth noting that this is my Calculus professor's band:


----------



## ArrowHead (Jan 5, 2012)

Randy said:


> You know when you're puking and somebody yells to you from the other room, like "hey man... are you okay? Do you need something?" and you try to answer back?



WTF super-friendly part of NY are you from? Around here the best you'll get from the other room is "Don't you dare get any on the fucking seat!!"


----------



## ArrowHead (Jan 5, 2012)

-42- said:


> While my town is too small to have any real scene, it's worth noting that this is my Calculus professor's band:




This is actually pretty damned cool!

I can't read the logo - is it "Meth Zeppard"?

[edit] NM, it's Meth Leppard. I was close.

Reminds me of rocking out to Trouble and COC back in the early 90's.

[edit again] - shit, tell your teacher he's got a huge new fan. This stuff is awesome!


----------



## 808 (Jan 6, 2012)

piggins411 said:


> Now even though it says I live in Knoxville, that won't be true until Saturday, but here what I believe is the most poplular band in my area:
> 
> 
> Yeaaaaaaahhhhhhhh.....




baddddddd


----------



## blaaargh (Jan 6, 2012)

I live in Boone, a tiny mountain town with a population that's 4/5 college students and 1/5 old mountain people (usually hippies). There's hardly any live music, and most of it's funk or jam bands. As far as metal goes, there's my band, who plays prog metal (for lack of a better way to describe it - seriously, it's weird stuff), a really heavy stoner doom band called ONOE, and like two or three killswitchcore bands. Oh, and this weird ambient metal two-piece called Hot Filbert that are actually really fucking cool.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jan 6, 2012)

In northern south carolina, you got scene kids thats into BMTH and other unbearable things (actually i like BMTH), country kids(i want to go on a gta style murder spree since thats just about all thats here), Wannabe rappers(some good, some god awful), techno geeks(althought theres nothing wrong with a lil party rocking), and finally we have a mixture of metal heads and grunge lovers like my band. But then theres me, i listen to everything but country, but i favor punk (early 70s up to about 98)


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 6, 2012)

Djent and deathcore. 

Basically, the typical "everyone-else-is-playing-it-so-I-should-too" scene. 

Unless you hardcore dance or have an anger-induced libido, there's not much for you. 

Typical shows include: guy with too-tight tank top flexing and stomping around, waiting for the pit so he can ruin it by punching teenage girls; guy with super long hair and beer gut who refuses to wear a shirt or deodorant; man-boy who wears more eyeliner than any female in attendance; guy who hates the world and broods in the corner the entire show, contemplating ways to kill everyone without being caught; creepy bouncer who eyes girls his daughter's age. Basically, you've got your can of mixed nuts. 

We're generic down here. 

I don't go to shows anymore because I can't tell band A from band B or C.


----------



## Miijk (Jan 6, 2012)

Terrible... terrible, terrible, terrible! But then again... this city has low to non cultural establishment what so ever! So the only good bands are waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay underground and the tunnel down to them is deep and dark


----------



## groverj3 (Jan 7, 2012)

Nothing that interests me. It's either "scream and play powerchords" or... actually, that's about it .


----------



## EcoliUVA (Jan 7, 2012)

Vicissitude27 said:


> In KC we have bands that only use 7 strings, and only play on the 7th and 6th string. And unlike my band who believes in chords and melodies, they wondered how do you improve the 7th string low tone?
> 
> 
> ..........you put techno and dubstep behind it.










This is better than the non-existent scene in buttfu...er, Danville VA. A few guys here working on that, so here's hoping things change.

Edit: Dear sweet lord I just saw "less than three" above...I guess having nothing is better than having THAT...


----------



## SpecialDefects5150 (Jan 7, 2012)

I live in the Tampa Bay area of Florida, and the music scene is kind of devoid of any good tech/prog bands. All there is around here is shitty scenester hardcore/deathcore groups with like twenty members. However Adaliah (even though they're not really "djent") is pretty good and I know the members personally and Kevin Suter is from the next town over. He's pretty awesome, as you guys all know. But other than that, nothing worth mentioning.


----------



## berserker213 (Jan 7, 2012)

Non existent. There used to be a few punk bands and a decent cover band around here when I was in highschool, now there's nothing noteworthy as far as I know. You have to drive at least an hour to get anywhere around here that has any kind of music scene at all. Only band I know of from anywhere near here that has "made it" in any sense is Haste the Day, and they're a 2 hour drive from me.

When I get to where I can start a band, I'm going to have to relocate (again) to somewhere with a music scene. Nothing here at all but rednecks and deer hunters (no offense to any rednecks and deer hunters on this board :3 )


----------



## Jakke (Jan 7, 2012)

A lot of pretentious hipster pop stuff.... Especially since students are abundant here, and no-one knows the art of pretentiousness better than students...


----------



## groovemasta (Jan 8, 2012)

Randy said:


> You know when you're puking and somebody yells to you from the other room, like "hey man... are you okay? Do you need something?" and you try to answer back? The vocals in that song sound like that.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 8, 2012)

Fucking awesome, we have bands like:

Devin Townsend & Crew
Gfap
Xenocide
Between Seas
Alpha Trion (who will never release an album seemingly... >=(
Icosian

And many many more.


----------



## Ninjahat (Jan 8, 2012)

The local scene...HMMMM! Some pretty cool(from what I've heard) DM and BM Bands, and Verb the Noun bands(Not hating, just not big on djunz for most of a set), and My Math/Fuzzpop type band I guess.


----------



## Micah55 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Mysticlamp (Jan 8, 2012)

glad there are others out there who feel my pain of being in a unique band in a sea of mediocrity.
sad to see a local band called With My Bear Hands call it a day tonight. one of the few good locals left....
With My Bear Hands | Facebook

[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J3SPg_zMnA[/URL]


----------



## Mysticlamp (Jan 8, 2012)

[url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J3SPg_zMnA]With My Bear Hands - Old Wounds - YouTube[/URL]


----------



## slowro (Jan 8, 2012)

If it isn't a Pipe Band (bagpipes and drums) or accordian music then not much of anything  I would kill to stay somewhere with a CRAP scene


----------



## Murmel (Jan 8, 2012)

Jakke said:


> A lot of pretentious hipster pop stuff.... Especially since students are abundant here, and no-one knows the art of pretentiousness better than students...



Pretentious hipster can almost be used to describe Sweden's current music scene as a whole


----------



## Metalma5ness (Jan 8, 2012)

where i live (outside watford) most people are into bands like Lower Than Atlantis and Enter Shikari but theres also plenty of people into Deathcore and prog (Sikth which were from round here anyway), metal people almost outnumer regular people


----------



## Wolf ov Fire (Jan 8, 2012)

My local scene is mostly punks (I used to be part of them til I grew up), and preppy kids who consider metal to be shit/emo-core. Me, my band, and our mutual friends are pretty much the only people intrested in legit metal like Pantera, Tool, DT, Necrophagist, Gojira, Behemoth, Meshuggah, Tyr, etc. Sucks here in Southern California


----------



## Fillifax (Jan 8, 2012)

I live in Denmark, and in Copenhagen, the music scene is brilliant. Lemme give you an example:



There's a lot of groove metal going on, and a lot of rock too. Go a couple of hundred kilometers west, and it's mostly hardcore/deathcore in Fredericia, and go about a hundred kilometers north to Aalborg and it's mostly death metal (some of which is very high quality).


----------



## Miijk (Jan 8, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Pretentious hipster can almost be used to describe Sweden's current music scene as a whole



Well... having a bunch of hipsters around would be better then the crap we have in this bad excuse for a city


----------



## Blood Ghost (Jan 8, 2012)

Literally the only bands I like from all of Arizona are Lurid State and Abigail Williams. In Prescott, there's hippie college kids playing folk, retired guys playing some form of Jazz or Blues, a ton of high school kids doing 'Core of some kind (I take none of them seriously) and a bunch of guys doing the same kind of metal. I want to call it Nu-metal but then I don't, it's just... You decide.







Uh...


----------



## Murmel (Jan 8, 2012)

Wolf ov Fire said:


> My local scene is mostly punks (I used to be part of them til I grew up), and preppy kids who consider metal to be shit/emo-core. Me, my band, and our mutual friends are pretty much the only people intrested in legit metal like Pantera, Tool, DT, Necrophagist, Gojira, Behemoth, Meshuggah, Tyr, etc. Sucks here in Southern California





There is no such thing as legit metal. anything-core is just as metal as the ones you listed.


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 8, 2012)

Metalma5ness said:


> where i live (outside watford) most people are into bands like Lower Than Atlantis and Enter Shikari but theres also plenty of people into Deathcore and prog (Sikth which were from round here anyway), metal people almost outnumer regular people



Heh, Carpathia rehearse in Watford. Certainly on the prog side of the spectrum there. Our drummer either wants to worship Foord, or wants to eat his heart to gain his power. 

For me, "where I live" is London. The music scene's pretty darn good, but that's to be expected. A friend of mine puts on metal shows every few weeks, and they're usually good. He seems to put on a hell of a lot of grind bands though: more grind than I ever thought possible. There's good progressive metal (shameless self-promotion, the links are in my signature) and there's some frankly amazing black metal bands. Of course, in a city as large as this there's something for everyone.

Promotion of something other than myself:

*De Profundis* : prog/black/doom/awesome . Carpathia played with them on a night that was apparently one of the best 10 gigs of 2011, according to some blog anyway.


*Crom Dubh* : black/black/black . They're a sort of wall-of-sound trance-like experience. Quite a bit like Wolves in the Throne Room. They really don't need three guitars but I forgive 'em that.


----------



## fwd0120 (Jan 8, 2012)

Same story as the other few guys from Georgia already posted. I'm in the Albany area (southwest part of the state) And there is a strong abundance of "southern rock" and a ton of rap, and all kinds of hip hip.... that's probably the majority. There is also a underground Christcore and some other sucky metal. Some emo stuff too, and guys that think they are tr00 kvlt because they know a few A7X singles


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 8, 2012)

Murmel said:


> There is no such thing as legit metal. anything-core is just as metal as the ones you listed.



This. Oh sooo this


----------



## Ninjahat (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes, @ the dude who said "legit metal" If you like it listen, I don't think sectioning yourself from entire areas of music is a good thing.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 9, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Pretentious hipster can almost be used to describe Sweden's current music scene as a whole



Indeed...


Oh god, how I hate V-Dala nations artist bookings...
Well, I'm pulling together together a rock band, we'll change the scene, one gig at the time.


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 12, 2012)

Tulsa metal scene is lame! A bunch of Souther metallers tryin' to cover "Drag the Waters" and play a couple chug-a-lug songs afterwards. I am ready for somethin' creative. Any other Oklahoma metalheads out there? One of my bands needs a drummer/bassist! Lol. Hit me up. Lets do somethin creative...


----------



## Zelos45 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hyliannightmare said:


> and if you play anything besides 2 steps and breakdowns people don't like you



Yeah, it's pretty much the same here. All my friends that are into prog metal and stuff don't really go to any shows around here because all of the tours with bands like The Human Abstract and BTBAM skip here. The best show we've ever had here (by a lot) was Veil of Maya and The Contortionist (which was unreal! ).

Outside of my friend group pretty much everyone likes Asking Alexandria, Black Veil Brides and all that. Our best local band is probably the only good local band. It's pretty much deathcore with really tight musicianship, I've seen them live before.


----------



## Jake (Jan 12, 2012)

well we have a pretty good scene here actually if you like metalcore/ idk what to call it hardcore which i really do:

August Burns Red
Texas in July
This or The Apocalypse
I, The Breather is close enough to us
Ace Augustine
I am History
Cease The Sky << my band


----------



## jordanscotisdead (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm from Akron, which offers nothing i'm aware of other than formerly the Black Keys.
As for Cleveland and our 'core' scene we have Sentients.
Every other band here sucks. Especially Fallen Captive who play every damn show.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Jan 13, 2012)

The Metal Scene here in MPLS... a lot of it is the same dudes, different band names. Any band that is smart or wants to do it tours. Or play Fargo and Wisconsin religiously. There's a reason why a lot of metal bands skip MN on tours.

The other scenes though, they're glorious. There's an 90's Alternative revival going on, Hip Hop is pretty alive (Rhymesayers, Doom Tree), some really cool original indie stuff and of course all these Mumford and Sons clones. There's always something going on and it's really exciting. MN is just not really a metal state.


----------



## DGKarehere (Jan 14, 2012)

Most known bands here in province of Quebec

Ion Dissonance (mathcore)


Beneath The Massacre (technical death metal)


Blind Witness (metalcore)


Quo Vadis (Death metal)


Obliterate (deathcore) (In my town)


Dallas Strip Club (deathcore) (In my town)


Death Theory (Trash metal) (In my town)


There are other bands like:
- Neuraxis (Technical death metal)
- Cryptopsy(Technical death metal)
- Blackguard(melodic death metal)
- Get The Shot(hardcore)
- La Promesse(melodic hardcore)
- All Day (hardcore)
- Skip The Foreplay(metalcore/electronic)
etc...


----------



## MikeyLHolm (Jan 14, 2012)

Murmel said:


> There is no such thing as legit metal. anything-core is just as metal as the ones you listed.



Except looking metrosexual with short hair and trendy clothes while trying to act badass = far from Metal. And that is what most of the bands in the "core" -section from my experience are. Dropping your tuning and turning on distortion don't make you metal. It's much more than just the music, it's way of life. Some old Metal bands made way heavier and more metal stuff in 70s with E-tuning and thin sounds what 99% of these new bands do.

I'm not getting into what bands and what ain't "legit" since i even wouldnt use such term.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 14, 2012)

MikeyLHolm said:


> Except looking metrosexual with short hair and trendy clothes while trying to act badass = far from Metal. And that is what most of the bands in the "core" -section from my experience are. Dropping your tuning and turning on distortion don't make you metal. It's much more than just the music, it's way of life. Some old Metal bands made way heavier and more metal stuff in 70s with E-tuning and thin sounds what 99% of these new bands do.
> 
> I'm not getting into what bands and what ain't "legit" since i even wouldnt use such term.



Yes, and that way of life is "not giving a shit about what other people think." So, if someone in a metal band really wants to be metro with short hair (oh my gawd!!! Short hair!!! The HORROR!!!!) then, guess what, that's metal. If they're just doing it to fit in, that's a different story.


----------



## Epyon6 (Jan 14, 2012)

I live in the asshole of america...you guessed it New Jersey....This state is overrun with bad metalcore and a few shitty deathcore bands that have more then 6 breakdowns per song. The music scene sucks over here. The few "decent" death metal bands that are here are assholes and overrated as hell at least the ones I know.....I'm seriously gonna end up moving from here in a few years for pretty much that reason alone.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 14, 2012)

Techdethdrummer said:


> I live in the asshole of america...you guessed it New Jersey....This state is overrun with bad metalcore and a few shitty deathcore bands that have more then 6 breakdowns per song. The music scene sucks over here. The few "decent" death metal bands that are here are assholes and overrated as hell at least the ones I know.....I'm seriously gonna end up moving from here in a few years for pretty much that reason alone.



You got Bruce Springsteen and Bon Jovi, that's at least something


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Jan 14, 2012)

Sheffield in the UK has an insane metal scene! There's also quite a large Indie scene, but I'd say it's maybe 70% metal in all it's various forms with some hard rock bands.


----------



## ExousRulez (Jan 14, 2012)

Kay, theres the people who listen to rap/pop who have no idea what real music is, theres the creepy kids who listen to screamo/pop, the people who listen to "comedy" music thats basically parodies and shit (idk but thats what my friends like) then theres the people listening to classic rock and stuff like the beatles and zepplin, then theres the people who listen to that weird dubstep and techno stuff, then theres me


----------



## aturaya (Jan 14, 2012)

These threads make me realize why people think I'm an asshole if I tell them I listen to metal. You guys are so judgemental, lol.

For the record, I wear tight jeans and I listen to the same music all you guys do and more.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 14, 2012)

ExousRulez said:


> Kay, theres the people who listen to rap/pop who have no idea what real music is, theres the creepy kids who listen to screamo/pop, the people who listen to "comedy" music thats basically parodies and shit (idk but thats what my friends like) then theres the people listening to classic rock and stuff like the beatles and zepplin, then theres the people who listen to that weird dubstep and techno stuff, then theres me



Is there something wrong with classic rock?


----------



## ExousRulez (Jan 14, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Is there something wrong with classic rock?


I love classic rock why?


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 14, 2012)

aturaya said:


> These threads make me realize why people think I'm an asshole if I tell them I listen to metal. You guys are so judgemental, lol.
> 
> For the record, I wear tight jeans and I listen to the same music all you guys do and more.


I love tight jeans! So snug


----------



## Jakke (Jan 14, 2012)

ExousRulez said:


> I love classic rock why?



I just got that from the geeneral tone, I obviously misinterpreted


----------



## Epyon6 (Jan 14, 2012)

aturaya said:


> These threads make me realize why people think I'm an asshole if I tell them I listen to metal. You guys are so judgemental, lol.
> 
> For the record, I wear tight jeans and I listen to the same music all you guys do and more.


 

Nah dude, its just that those people dont open their minds to good music OR respect it. Tech death is like the classical music of our time, people dont give it a chance. I LOVE tech death, but I also listen to rap cause I like some shit, I work on cars so I like to listen to it when im workin on my shit, but I know how shit is, rap is no skilled crap, I like some beats and what SOME rappers rap about. I also listen to classical, jazz and some blues, even rock stuff like that. But everyone settles for shit like metalcore and deathcore cause their too lazy to practice their shit, so theyd rather stick with easy shit and think that their awsome. Its like people rather have the "look" of a "rockstar" then the skill of a "rockstar.

Also im a guy that hates when guys wear tight jeans, im sorry I just dont wanna see your ass in a denim prison when im around town, sorry I just dont like guy ass....besides how does your shit breathe down there???? You wont be able to have kids ya know.


----------



## aturaya (Jan 14, 2012)

Techdethdrummer said:


> Nah dude, its just that those people dont open their minds to good music OR respect it. Tech death is like the classical music of our time, people dont give it a chance. I LOVE tech death, but I also listen to rap cause I like some shit, I work on cars so I like to listen to it when im workin on my shit, but I know how shit is, rap is no skilled crap, I like some beats and what SOME rappers rap about. I also listen to classical, jazz and some blues, even rock stuff like that. But everyone settles for shit like metalcore and deathcore cause their too lazy to practice their shit, so theyd rather stick with easy shit and think that their awsome. Its like people rather have the "look" of a "rockstar" then the skill of a "rockstar.
> 
> Also im a guy that hates when guys wear tight jeans, im sorry I just dont wanna see your ass in a denim prison when im around town, sorry I just dont like guy ass....besides how does your shit breathe down there???? You wont be able to have kids ya know.




People settle for the music they like, not for how technical or "good" it is. Deathcore/metalcore are ENTIRELY different in sound when compared to tech death lol. It's not because they're too lazy to practice; even if I was amazing at guitar I'd still write things with a heavy deathcore/metalcore influence instead of playing every other measure in a different time signature at 350 BPM.

Also, tight jeans honestly can't have a long standing effect on fertility. Anyways, this will actually make me unable to have kids, so whatever.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 14, 2012)

aturaya said:


> Also, tight jeans honestly can't have a long standing effect on fertility.



There is a reason why they are outside the body...

Tight jeans can probably mess with fertility, they probably do not make one permanently infertile however


----------



## aturaya (Jan 14, 2012)

Jakke said:


> There is a reason why they are outside the body...
> 
> Tight jeans can probably mess with fertility, they probably do not make one permanently infertile however



That's why I said long standing.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 14, 2012)

aturaya said:


> That's why I said long standing.



Well, long standing as long as you persist in wearing tight jeans


----------



## aturaya (Jan 14, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Well, long standing as long as you persist in wearing tight jeans



I don't care, having balls sucks anyways lol.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 14, 2012)

aturaya said:


> I don't care, having balls sucks anyways lol.



Yeah, totally overrated


----------



## Ninjahat (Jan 15, 2012)

Techdethdrummer said:


> Nah dude, its just that those people dont open their minds to good music OR respect it. Tech death is like the classical music of our time, people dont give it a chance. I LOVE tech death, but I also listen to rap cause I like some shit, I work on cars so I like to listen to it when im workin on my shit, but I know how shit is, rap is no skilled crap, I like some beats and what SOME rappers rap about. I also listen to classical, jazz and some blues, even rock stuff like that. But everyone settles for shit like metalcore and deathcore cause their too lazy to practice their shit, so theyd rather stick with easy shit and think that their awsome. Its like people rather have the "look" of a "rockstar" then the skill of a "rockstar.
> 
> Also im a guy that hates when guys wear tight jeans, im sorry I just dont wanna see your ass in a denim prison when im around town, sorry I just dont like guy ass....besides how does your shit breathe down there???? You wont be able to have kids ya know.


 [email protected] You where just talking about image in music, and then comment about how it affects you when a man wears skinny jeans! There is a simple solution my man, don't wear skinny's, and stop checkin' out dudes who wear them if your so concerned with it.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 15, 2012)

Music scene is horrible here. In the local towns/cities you will find bands/musicians falling into the following categories:



Shitty "metal" bands... they all wear skinny girl jeans and spiky hair (think Attack Attack and other crabcore shit).
Country cover acts... they want to be Garth Brooks.
Classic Southern rock cover bands...Yelling "Free Bird" is fine, cuz they'll probably play it before the night's over.
Mellow acoustic jam guys... These guys fill all the small pubs and hangouts around the university. And see more pussy than a litter box.
Wannabe rappers... yep, believe it or not we have rappers in this little hick ass town. Even white ones. 
Occasionally I come across good acts around here. A friend of mine plays bass in a really cool 3-piece, and they do a lot of metal, doom, stoner rock (stuff like Black Sabbath, Motorhead, The Sword, Corrosion of Conformity, Baroness). They're really the only band I'll go watch anymore.


----------



## Alexjorgenson667 (Jan 22, 2012)

In Utah, Slc to be exact there is actually alot out stuff here. The majority seem.s as black metal, funeral and stoner doom some traditional thrash and a ton of lame metalcore stuff. Kinda strange


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm an elitist asshole anyway so 99% of the stuff around here sucks. Lots of my friends are in metalcore/hardcore/deathcore bands, 13 in a dozen crap, boring.

The only cool locals I can think of are these Autopsy/SweDeath worshipping guys.


----------



## Dave_Magos (Jan 22, 2012)

South Georgia is like a small creek, hundreds of miles from the river. The Ebb n flow of the musical currents down here tends to go from generic to none existent, a couple of times a year. Being in the Bible belt, venues tend to get scrutinized for no other reason other then the people that frequent those venues don't look like the type of people local city/county officials want "corrupting" their kids.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jan 22, 2012)

UnderTheSign said:


> I'm an elitist asshole anyway so 99% of the stuff around here sucks. Lots of my friends are in metalcore/hardcore/deathcore bands, 13 in a dozen crap, boring.
> 
> The only cool locals I can think of are these Autopsy/SweDeath worshipping guys.




There needs to be more bands like this


----------



## misingonestring (Jan 22, 2012)

aturaya said:


> These threads make me realize why people think I'm an asshole if I tell them I listen to metal. You guys are so judgemental, lol.
> 
> For the record, I wear tight jeans and I listen to the same music all you guys do and more.


 
Tight jeans look good... on women.

Not calling anyone a woman by the way.


----------



## caskettheclown (Jan 23, 2012)

Mostly "HxC" straight edge bands and bands who say they play "Tech death metal" but its just straight chugging


There are about 5 good bands around here...


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 23, 2012)

First, a quote from Wikipedia.org, on the city's page:



Wikipedia.org said:


> Rouyn-Noranda is also known as a "Capital of Metal" since the metal scene is very active and popular. Many metal bands played in Rouyn-Noranda, like Behemoth, Sonata Arctica, Kreator, Napalm Death, Cryptopsy, Cephalic Carnage, Cannibal Corpse, Quo Vadis, Deeds of Flesh, Disgorge, Mortal decay, Kataklysm, 1349, Anonymus, Vader, Martyr and Neuraxis. Descend Into Nothingness, Abitabyss, Archons, Cryptik Howling, Decrepity, Chaotic Insurrection and many other metal bands from Rouyn-Noranda have great success in the metal scene.



Now, the reality. All that is said was true, but only through 2000-2008. Since then, the scene just went down and down. -Core subgenres have killed the scene here (not complaining about that musical style, just about the promoters). After seeing band like Behemoth, Vader, 1349 and Suffocation, to shows where there is ONLY -core bands just killed the spirit for me. Of the bands mentionned that comes from R-N, only Archons (Tech Black/Death), Decrepity (Deathcore) and maybe Abitabyss (Semi-joke Grind/Death Core) are still alive (although there is some other, like both of my projects).

Bottom line, the good years seems to have passed away, hopes to see a revival of the scene here, some of the shows were totally sick.

Here is the first Wall of Death that was seen here, in April (I think) 2005. For a 400 people crowd, its quite impressive:



Aside from the metal scene, we also have the "Festival de Musique Émergente" (an underground bands festival) wich is pretty popular and one of the main cultural event in the city. Bands from all around the world are playing there, in various style everyday. There is rock to techno, coutnry to metal, so its really a nice event. I try to go and see a couple of shows every year.


----------



## DGKarehere (Jan 23, 2012)

Vostre Roy said:


> First, a quote from Wikipedia.org, on the city's page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't know there was such a music scene in Rouyn-Noranda


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 23, 2012)

DGKarehere said:


> I didn't know there was such a music scene in Rouyn-Noranda



Hard to expect from a 35,000 people city that sits in the 48th parallel eh? 
The place where most shows are presented is in the Petit Théatre du Vieux Noranda, a 450 person capacity show place, back in the day a metal show would have been attended by 300-400 persons, beside that the FME (Festival de la Musique Emergente) also draw a lot of people.


----------



## -One- (Jan 23, 2012)

Interesting. My scene has shifted a lot. I stopped seeing local shows around two years ago, since the scene kind of stagnated, and it was the same shitty bands trying to cop Despised Icon and JfaC's sounds playing every weekend, with nothing new, or different. A month or so ago, my friend Zack asked me to go see his band open for Suicide Silence and Darkest Hour in Iowa City (if anyone saw that, he's the guitarist in Kings). I couldn't go, so I went to an earlier, local show, and god damn. Every band here is suddenly "melodic hardcore" (in the sense that The Ghost Inside is supposedly melodic hardcore). I don't know what happened, but now it's all of these bands playing every week. Thank God my band just hired a drummer, so we can get our technical/melodic/progressive deathcore out there (think Misery Signals meets Structures meets Rings of Saturn). Hopefully we'll stir up the scene a bit.


----------



## Tanoma (Jan 24, 2012)

Its not bad but almost all of the bands in my area I'm just not into.


----------



## Nmaster (Jan 24, 2012)

Lots of very cliche hardcore/deathcore. Nothing really innovating or different, which sucks. No one wants to play some damn heavy metal.


----------



## kerska (Jan 24, 2012)

I went to a local show here a couple of weeks ago and the bands sounded waaaaaay dated. It was like on the Nu-Metal side of the spectrum. It was older guys though, and an older audience.

All the younger kids around here are playing crap that sounds like Iwrestledabearonce, and all that stupid bad techno meets bad metal stuff.


----------

